# Where to feed bones?



## Pucks104

I would like to offer the pups a raw chicken wing or neck a couple times a week, however, I don’t want them dragging raw chicken all around the house. How do you guys offer this treat to your dogs? If you have more than one dog how to you Lee them from gulping down the bone and then trying to take another’s bone? Do you offer the raw meaty bone in place of or in addition to their meal?


----------



## Marni

I gave Kozmo the primal raw bones that they sell frozen. I didn't think to limit his time with the treat and he got the runs from the rich marrow. So, it was a messy treat in more ways than one. He and the collies had the bones in my daughter's fenced yard. 

I suggest, if you have one, you in a lawn chair watching your watch while watching your doggie 'get primitive' within a fenced yard.


----------



## Pucks104

Sounds sooo intimidating! I brush their teeth each day but was thinking that if I could find a way to give them a chicken neck or wing to chew that it might clean their teeth even more. But I don’t know how much mess I am willing to handle.


----------



## cishepard

Bingo and Mitzi are raw fed and get meaty bones twice a day with their meals. Chicken and duck feet, wing tips, turkey and chicken necks. They basically crunch their portions up within seconds to, maybe, a minute. Mitzi (the MinPin) stands at her dish and eats them, and Bingo carries his to his cushion on the floor to eat, however, he holds the piece in his mouth the whole time.

I also give them harder bones occasionally like pork ribs or beef leg bones that I’ve sawed into small half-rounds, which they gnaw on during the day, either outside or in the kitchen. TBH I don’t fuss too much over raw bones, sometimes they eat them on the area rug and they are left lying around on the floor. I clean the floors weekly and wash the rug once a month.

Mitzi and Bingo are the 4th and 5th dogs I have raised on prey model raw and their teeth are perfect (Mitzi is 8 yrs old), with no extra brushing and never going to a vet for a ‘dental’. My other dogs from years past were all Chihuahuas with the same great teeth, despite poor breeding and, well, being Chihuahuas!


----------



## Pucks104

Thanks cishepherd. When you started feeding your pups raw bones, what did you start with? Did you just hand the bone to them or hold part of it until they got the hang of crunching them up instead of gulping them down?


----------



## cishepard

Bingo started on a single chicken toe when he was 7 weeks old. I get these feet at a grocery that specializes in Asian cuisine. A chicken wing tip would be similar, though slightly bigger. I was able to get his breeder to agree to letting me start him on raw food while still nursing.

Even at that age they learn how to chew on the bones without any help. Now he can eat larger pieces, but that would be too much bone for his diet - I get pre-ground meat, with bone and organs already in it, from a local producer, so he still only gets a few toes, a chunk of leg or a 1” length of neck each day. I’ve never had a problem with a dog swallowing a bone whole - they seem to like to chew them. In fact, Mitzi picks hers out of her dish, puts them aside and then eats them after she licks her bowl - saving the best for last . Bingo eats his first!


----------



## Pucks104

Ok I will give it a try this weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## davetgabby

bathtub /shower


----------



## abi38

I am glad to hear people are giving chicken feet with success. So far mine can each chicken/duck necks and pork neck bones. But I am concern about chicken feet's one longer bone.

I'll try that sometime now.


----------



## Pucks104

*Where to feed bones? Update*

So I offered Leo and Rex the "drum stick" portion of a raw chicken wing yesterday morning. Leo promptly set about the business of crunching it up as if he had eaten a raw chicken wing every day of his life! Rex, our truly froufrou doggie, delicately attempted to nibble at the skin then meat. He kept looking st me as if to say "Mom, help me here!" I took a meat mallet to it but the bone seem to break into pieces the were pointy and sharp. I picked those out and let Rex try again but he still couldn't work his way through it. I gave it to Becca, our larger dog, who knew exactly what it was for- chomp, chomp gone!


----------



## krandall

Pucks104 said:


> So I offered Leo and Rex the "drum stick" portion of a raw chicken wing yesterday morning. Leo promptly set about the business of crunching it up as if he had eaten a raw chicken wing every day of his life! Rex, our truly froufrou doggie, delicately attempted to nibble at the skin then meat. He kept looking st me as if to say "Mom, help me here!" I took a meat mallet to it but the bone seem to break into pieces the were pointy and sharp. I picked those out and let Rex try again but he still couldn't work his way through it. I gave it to Becca, our larger dog, who knew exactly what it was for- chomp, chomp gone!


I don't feed raw bones/meat often because I have a compromised immune system, and the clean-up on dogs with facial hair is more trouble than it's worth to me. But every once in a while, if I'm roasting a chicken or turkey, I will give try to give them the neck. (chopped into 3 pieces so they all get some) From the time Kodi was a puppy, he knew JUST what to do with these, and chomped them down. The girls are so funny. Both seem to know it is something "precious" and will guard it against all comers. But they won't EAT IT!!! They will sit there and guard it for hours. (I give them to them in their own crates, with the doors closed so they can't bother each other) I keep thinking they'll finally catch on, but it hasn't happened yet. I think they'd starve if I tried to feed them a "prey model" diet... "But mom! It's not cooked!"


----------



## Pucks104

Yesterday I tried a chicken neck with the dogs as I had found a pack at Publix. Even Rexy managed to eat one. I tried it with the kittens. They chewed on one for awhile but didn’t manage to crunch up the bone. I’ll try again. Maybe a couple of chicken necks a week will help with their teeth and improve their jaw strength then maybe I can try a chicken wing again.


----------



## Ecf1216

I get chicken necks at the butcher and use a cleaver to cut them into one-inch chunks. I put a few chunks on top of my pup's food every day (breakfast and dinner) and he usually eats them after he's finished everything else. He stays at his food dish to eat them.

The first time I tried I just gave him a whole chicken neck, thinking he would chew on it. He carried it to the other side of the kitchen, set it down, and barked at it for 10 minutes straight! It was too funny to take it away or try to make him stop. I finally picked it up and cut it into pieces, and he's been happy to eat them ever since.


----------



## HighlandGlenn

Once a dog's jaws become strong enough to crunch through bones, they actually do not touch the ground much! Still, an easy-to-clean area is always nice... or outside. If a dog tends to gulp or swallow fast (perhaps because of other dogs around), making sure the piece is large will help slow them down. But supervision is wise.


----------



## mudpuppymama

My dogs eat their raw food on a thick towel. Each dog has their own towel separated by at least 10 feet and each respects the others space. My yorkie tends to eat faster and used to try to get some of Mia’s portion but that no longer happens. Mia let him know that was not acceptable!


----------



## Mikki

[/FONT]


davetgabby said:


> bathtub /shower


:clap2: LOL! :clap2: LOL! :clap2: LOL! :clap2:

This has to be the BEST and FUNNIEST answer on where to feed a dog Raw meat bones. :hungry:


----------



## Mikki

All News to me. I thought it was dangerous to feed dogs chicken bones. I wanna try it. Are chicken necks or wings better? I'm not going to switch to primal eating but would like to add it as a topping to Patti's Honest Chicken meals. Tell me how...

I once gave a Scotty a rib bone and she got it caught in the roof of her mouth. Awful!! as I didn't notice for a while. That was 40 years ago and I still feel terrible about it.

The rib bone was cooked. So ... raw bones are safe and don't splinter???


----------

